# FreeBSD as a DHCP Server or DHCP Relay



## swavijay (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm newbie to FreeBSD and i have FreeBSD installed on my Machine. I would like to configure this machine either as a DHCP Server which can serve IP Address to the attached clients or a DHCP Relay which can forward the DHCP Requests to another DHCP Server..
I tried installing but in vain. 

would  be great if someone helps me with the working link with instructions..

Thanks again in advance for the help....

-Vijay


----------



## dave (Feb 15, 2012)

You can't beat the handbook for step-by-step instructions: 30.5 Automatic Network Configuration (DHCP).

Scroll down to subsection 30.5.7.


----------



## swavijay (Feb 15, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> You can't beat the handbook for step-by-step instructions: 30.5 Automatic Network Configuration (DHCP).
> 
> Scroll down to subsection 30.5.7.


Hi Dave

Thanks for your reply.

I followed the procedure but when I start the dhcp service it gives the following error message


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/isc-dhcpd start
ifconfig: interface bge0=192.168.0.1/24 does not exist
Starting dhcpd.
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.2.3-P2
Copyright 2004-2012 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit [url]https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/[/url]
Wrote 0 leases to leases file.

Not configured to listen on any interfaces!

If you did not get this software from ftp.isc.org, please
get the latest from ftp.isc.org and install that before
requesting help.

If you did get this software from ftp.isc.org and have not
yet read the README, please read it before requesting help.
If you intend to request help from the [email]dhcp-server@isc.org[/email]
mailing list, please read the section on the README about
submitting bug reports and requests for help.

Please do not under any circumstances send requests for
help directly to the authors of this software - please
send them to the appropriate mailing list as described in
the README file.

exiting.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/isc-dhcpd: WARNING: failed to start dhcpd
```

*M*y rc.conf is as follows:


```
ifconfig bge0="192.168.0.1/24"

hald_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"

sshd_enable="YES"

dhcpd_enable="YES"
```


Am *I* missing something here?

-Vijay


----------



## mix_room (Feb 15, 2012)

swavijay said:
			
		

> ```
> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/isc-dhcpd start
> ifconfig: interface bge0=192.168.0.1/24 does not exist
> ...
> ...



Are you using the right interface, right IP and subnet?
And there should probably be an underscore between "ifconfig" and "bge0".


----------



## gkontos (Feb 15, 2012)

Make sure that you have the correct IP and also use the following style in your rc.conf:


```
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2012)

swavijay said:
			
		

> *M*y rc.conf is as follows:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



An underline, at least.


----------

